# Mini/micro actuator?



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Wanting to build a small motorized project in my truck. I want to flush mount my phone in the center console and use a small motor to pop it up out of the holder so I can get a finger under it. Wondering if you guy's have any ideas for what kind of motor to use? I have tons of RC airplane servos, but they will smoke over about 7 volts....


----------



## ndinadis (Nov 12, 2008)

RC airplane parts is what you want they have mini actuators and servo's
All you need is a voltage regulator (and I would use a servo controller or something to set limits), they make voltage regulators for RC parts that would make it plug and play, otherwise with very little effort you can make your own.
Nick


----------



## frmdrkside (Jul 13, 2008)

These are excellent mini actuators

Firgelli Micro Miniature Linear Actuators || Products

We used one of these for part of the motorization in this iPod tray

YouTube - Rumble Bee Turned Super Bee Motorized iPod Compartment

They have multiple configurations available for practically any application. Check the data sheets for available options.


----------



## willPS (May 22, 2010)

OH DEAR!!! Jay that little unit is friggin disgusting. Any insight to the software side of things?? Friggin OEM quality integration there. I don't get the interface at all, if you could shed some light on it..


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are really nice!


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

Look at something like a PAC TR7 or TR4. They will allow you to configure all sorts of inputs and outputs as well as delays and triggers.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BKH said:


> Wanting to build a small motorized project in my truck. I want to flush mount my phone in the center console and use a small motor to pop it up out of the holder so I can get a finger under it. Wondering if you guy's have any ideas for what kind of motor to use? I have tons of RC airplane servos, but they will smoke over about 7 volts....


addison in montreal has 12v door lock actuators for 12 bux/pair.
they would be great just to pop your phone.

you could probably order it from their website


----------

